

China Is Buying U.S. Companies at a Record Pace - ppaulca
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/arabic/article.cfm?articleid=2864

======
tokenadult
Back when Japanese companies were buying United States companies at a record
pace (in the 1980s), that was a sign that Japan's bubble was about to burst.
That's probably what will happen to China in the next few years--the beginning
of a "lost decade" that may last for more than ten years.

